# Massachusetts Sorority & Friends



## tisci (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey everyone, how are you? I will be starting a sorority soon & have some more plants on the way. For now, this is what I have going on & I will be releasing a couple of girls in a little bit. A few are still in quarantine & need to wait a bit.

I also have a baby from Petco & he will be going in a 5 gallon as soon as my heater is delivered next week. 

I figured I'd try a journal to keep a log of stuff for myself & because I'm loving this forum & everyone here seems pretty awesome.


----------



## tisci (Feb 6, 2014)

Unfortunately, there was one fatality while I was at school on Saturday morning, but everyone else seems to be adjusting really well. There's a lot of chasing around, but no one has any injuries or anything. I just got my light & they seem really interested in everything again, I guess the light changes everything & they're all exploring like they did when I added them.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

How many little chicas do you have in there!? I am SO wanting to start a sorority, but need to move and get settled and start my boyfriend's glofish tank- it's his bargaining chip for my betta-session XD
I'd love some closeups of your little ladies!!


----------



## tisci (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi!! I'd love to share some pics. A few are hard to capture because they're ALL over the place. One actually just swam straight down into one of my silk plants & jammed herself right in it. She seems to think it's some kind of game.. I have 6 & I tried to get one of each for you.


This girl seems to be the queen bee. I actually haven't come up with names yet. The only one I had named was the one that died the other day. I'm waiting a little longer, because I seem to feel more attached once I name them. Veiltail


I like the little black marks on this one. Crowntail


My mom picked out this girl. She was very purple in the store & got some more colors once she settled. Veiltail


Can't get this girl to stay still for a pic. I like that her tail has a little dip in it. It's not torn or fin rot, it's just the natural way it is. Was labeled as a veiltail


Again, won't stay still. She's also hard to capture because she's pretty much all black, with a chocolate sheen on her tail. She seems to be the most timid so far. Crowntail.


And last but not least. Veiltail

Also, I have these little guys, but not in the sorority


Got this little guy as a baby betta a few weeks ago. He was probably half this size. Was the only baby with some color & was the biggest one. He's chilling in his cup here while I clean his tank.


This is my brand new baby that I just picked up today. Took this pic in my car just after getting the little one. Not sure if it's male or female. Can't wait to see what gender & type this one will be.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Very pretty fish!


----------



## tisci (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Confishius (Dec 1, 2013)

ahah, so my girl is a VT. was wondering about that1 keep us posted, I want all I can get on sororities, i'm hoping to start one soon.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

they are all beautiful. I want a sorority, and that girl with the tail dot


----------



## tisci (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks so much!! I thought the one w/the dot was really cool.

The black one was really big on hiding, so I was a little concerned when I couldn't find her yesterday, but I moved stuff around & she didn't float up. Unfortunately, I found her dead in a plant this evening. The other girls seem to be doing well. She never messed with anyone & didn't look very beat up, so I think she may have just died.

Wasn't able to get a decent pic of my Cambodian little guy, but here's an updated pic of the new baby.


----------

